# Toshiba laptop question



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Actually I don't know what it's called. It's not new and was given to me. It has a 10 inch screen with Windows 7 on it. 

My question is this:

When I'm typing, the cursor will move all on it's own into the middle of the sentence, usually in the middle of a word I just typed or back into the middle of a paragraph I just type- randomly - All on it's own like it was possessed. I've watched my typing & I know I am not doing anything to make the cursor move. 

Is this something I can fix? Can someone lead me through it? OR Do I have to take it to a computer fix it place?


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

for a while i was doing the samething and still do now even though i know it's because i am hovering over the mouse pad.. you don't need to make contact with the mousepad for it to sense a movement.
Alternately there might be a setting that automatically moves your arrow cursor to a specified location.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep. Kill the mousepad and buy a USB mouse. It is a COMMON problem to the point that there really needs to be a class action suit.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Interesting - Never thought I was hovering. 
I just tried it out & both thumbs are waving really close over the mouse pad when I type. 
I have a USB mouse and will try that.

You all are so great!! Thank you. :clap:


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I'm very used to using my touchpad instead of a USB mouse and I still accidentally mess with it, usually with the base of my thumb.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Fn + F9 or F7 doesn't work so I"ll start on the numerous ways PC Magazine.com says to disable it.

thanks again.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I believe if you go into your settings, you can disable it. That's how my sister disabled hers to use just the USB mouse.


----------

